# Help needed with a Baby Pigeon!



## Pigeon_Pal (Aug 20, 2007)

Well a day ago a Pigeon (Baby) hit my kitchen window. There was a loud 'BANG' so I'm guess the Pigeon may be injured quite badly. Thankfully the Pigeon survived and was up on its feet in no time in my garden. But what I did notice was that it had difficulty getting onto the gravel in the garden where there is a curb separating the grass from the gravel. It was not able to climb on top onto the gravel where all th Pigeons usually are but not so many this week as usual. After many attempts to climb onto th gravel it finally got on. Just sitting in the corner of my garden it became dark so I decided to take him in for the night. I put him in our shed where it was warm and protected in a laundry basket with some small pieces of bread and water. Next morning when I came to let the Pigeon out he seemed to rearing to get out. I let him out then realized he kept on fall to the ground but the problem was not his foot but his wing. He can not fly so he is staying put in the same area where he was the day before. I do not think he ate anything that night so I gave him pieces of bread just now outside for him. He hasn't touched it since and has now moved behind a tree. I live in England if that helps a bit.

Something is wrong with its wing and I'm not very sure. I have a feeling that its Mother has abandoned it but then again I'm not sure. I don't know what to do now.

Will the wing repair itself somehow? If it will how long will it take? What should I do? Help would be very well appreciated.

Thank you.

Update - I have just found out the breed of Pigeons in my back garden. The breed are called 'Wood Pigeons'. It is a baby Wood Pigeon.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Pigeon Pal, Please bring this bird indoors as soon as possible.If he cant fly he is at risk from predators.You say he has not eaten and that he is a young pigeon.

You need to place him somewhere warm, a cat basket, box, with hot water bottle underneath and towel on top. Make sure the bottle is not too hot, just so he can be comfortable.The pigeon will need water and food.

If you can soak some brown bread in water and put it right at the back of the throat, this will help.
The bird will be hungry and dehydrated by now .

Where are you based?
Im in Surrey UK. 
We need to find a wildlife rescue place if his wing is damaged.
I will pm you my telephone number so you can call me.
Jayne


----------



## Pigeon_Pal (Aug 20, 2007)

Thank you very much. I don't really need your telephone number as I have just called a local vet in my area. Thank you and any other help would be great.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Pigeon Pal,

Please ensure that the vet is not going to euthanase the pigeon or pass it on to the RSPCA for euthanasia.

If you let us know what county you are in we might be able to track down a wildlife hospital that will give it its best chance.

I am in Norfolk and we have a couple of good sanctuaries here.

Cynthia


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Pigeon Pal , please keep us updated on woodie

Best wishes Jayne


----------



## Pigeon_Pal (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes I'm sure not to send him to the Vet. I wouldn't like the fact of the Pigeon to be there. Being here is where Pigeons are supposed to be so I've decided to keep him here until further notice of his recovery.

I'm worried that the Pigeon has got no family anymore. But there is a older Wood Pigeon that comes across every few hours with a child I think that is his/hers.

Again I shall say that any advice is welcome and appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

HI Pigeon Pal,

If you have decided to keep the pigeon then you will have to care for it. It needs to be kept dry, safe from predators, out of draughts and fed. You will also have to examine his wing, determine whether it needs setting and support it

Wood pigeons are very delicate birds, they panic easily and hate being handled...he would do better if you could get him to a sanctuary that is kind to wood pigeons.

The pigeon and youngster that you see could well be part of his family. You could place the pigeon in a safe place, watch over it, and see if it gets fed, If the parents don't feed it then try scattering bird seed around it. If it doesn't pick the seed up then try getting some original flavour Complan or Ready Brek, mix it to a smooth paste then dip bits of wholemeal bread in it. Open the pigeon's mouth (very gently) and push the bread dipped in Complan or Ready Brek to the back of the throat. You may have to wrap him in a towel while you do this because wood pigeons struggle a lot.

He will need a whole slice of bread three times a day. Finish each meal off with a few defrosted peas and defrosted corn kernels. Then dip his beak into a continer of water, just in case he decides to drink (dipping the bread in Ready Brek or Complan should provide the fluid he needs until he can drink on his own.Leave a few peas around him when you have finished, he may decide to pick them up.

If you send me your e-mail address I can send you a scanned document on how to treat damaged wings.

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeon_Pal (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. The Pigeon was more difficult to bring in yesterday evening so I guess that's a good sign. He doesn't seem to fall anymore so that's also good news. 2 nights should be enough for a full recover for it or more based on what I see.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Thank you for looking out for this woodpigeon.
Jayne


----------



## Pigeon_Pal (Aug 20, 2007)

Good news  He's gone! Just flew away yesterday evening. Thanks for the help!


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

I am so happy to hear your good news.
Thanks for keeping us informed.
Jayne


----------

